
Show HN: Pyxstitch – code to cross-stitch - cakes
https://enckse.github.io/pyxstitch/
======
roryisok
Can anyone here recommend a good image to cross stitch pattern tool for
windows?

Or even better, a web based one?

~~~
Klathmon
I made [https://stitchpics.net](https://stitchpics.net) a few years ago just
for this.

100% client side, 100% browser based, made with polymer 0.8 i think.

You can see the code at
[https://github.com/Klathmon/stitchpics](https://github.com/Klathmon/stitchpics)

It was written kind of as an exercise to learn polymer at the time, so forgive
the questionable decisions in architecture.

~~~
WildGreenLeave
Offtopic but, can you share the (front-end) technology stack used here?

~~~
Klathmon
Sure!

All the code is at the github link above, but it's using Google's Polymer
(version 0.8 or 1.0 I can't remember exactly). It used the "paper elements"
elements from the Polymer team.

It is NOT idiomatic for that framework, as it was my first time learning it
and it was going through a lot of change at the time (due to it being
developed in pre-1.0).

Aside from that, it's just SASS, ES2015, Web-components, Web-workers, and a
bunch of TypedArray usage.

------
roryisok
Learning to cross stitch has been on my todo list for a few months, and this
makes me want to do it even more!

------
samstave
I love this... Can you feed the patterns to a sewing machine capable of cross-
stitches?

~~~
aidenn0
Are there machines capable of true cross-stitches? I've seen embroidery
machines that emulate it, but they aren't counted-thread.

